# Why are ghosts clothed?



## personifiedgenius (May 15, 2007)

*movies.infinitecoolness.com/22/13ghosts11.jpg

Something that has always puzzled me is this. A soul when it leaves the body, in certain circumstances, stays on the earth plane and becomes a "ghost". Why do the majority of ghost photos/sightings/stories involve ghosts that are clothed, do souls require clothes? *We come into this world naked, why would we come back in our clothes, clothes are physical and don't have souls.*

I'd be interested in your answers please.


----------



## ambandla (May 15, 2007)

personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> *movies.infinitecoolness.com/22/13ghosts11.jpg
> 
> Something that has always puzzled me is this. A soul when it leaves the body, in certain circumstances, stays on the earth plane and becomes a "ghost". Why do the majority of ghost photos/sightings/stories involve ghosts that are clothed, do souls require clothes? *We come into this world naked, why would we come back in our clothes, clothes are physical and don't have souls.*
> 
> I'd be interested in your answers please.



AFAIK, Only the ghosts in the movies have clothes. That is due to the censor boards that said no for ghosts being naked in movies.


----------



## fun2sh (May 15, 2007)

nice question dude. and the ans is that there is no ghosts actually. its just stupid human imagination n hallucination


----------



## Lucky_star (May 15, 2007)

After all, Ghosts too have to protect their privacy


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2007)

personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> *movies.infinitecoolness.com/22/13ghosts11.jpg
> 
> Something that has always puzzled me is this. A soul when it leaves the body, in certain circumstances, stays on the earth plane and becomes a "ghost". Why do the majority of ghost photos/sightings/stories involve ghosts that are clothed, do souls require clothes? *We come into this world naked, why would we come back in our clothes, clothes are physical and don't have souls.*
> 
> I'd be interested in your answers please.


In other words, are you trying to say you want to see a naked ghost?


----------



## amol48 (May 15, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> After all, Ghosts too have to protect their privacy



Nicely said


----------



## sysfilez (May 15, 2007)

hey c'mon ghost ka bhi izzat hota hai.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 15, 2007)

censor board asks for covered ghosts


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 15, 2007)

Damn censors


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 15, 2007)

He He !!!!

 what a question


----------



## 56561 (May 15, 2007)

hah hah hah     how come that question poped up in your brain ? hah hah hah hah...........yes thats true in every movie I saw all male ghosts are wearing something !!!   I think I should not discuss much more about this and I should not name the movies where I found the exceptions  but I have seen naked ghost . she was  a bombshell.............o i should not discuss that, otherwise I will be banned .


----------



## esumitkumar (May 15, 2007)

haha..wat a Q 

waise Choto..how are u getting good Boy below ur name ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 15, 2007)

Well I am a Good boy therefor I got the Name  (Just kidding)

Here is how u can do it too 

*Edit your Profile* to enter that custome title 

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/2527/untitledbm5.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 15, 2007)

Are bhai jis tarah se humko clothes ki jaroorat hoti hai Ladies ki wajah se, usi tarah se male Ghost ko bhi to jaroorat padegi Female ghost ki wajah se, and vice versa.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 15, 2007)

and I thought Ghosts can see through Cloths


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 15, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Are bhai jis tarah se humko clothes ki jaroorat hoti hai Ladies ki wajah se, usi tarah se male Ghost ko bhi to jaroorat padegi Female ghost ki wajah se, and vice versa.



LOL best one till now


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

Ghosts want money,they are not ready for a free show


----------



## Harvik780 (May 15, 2007)

lol man lol.<cough>


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Are bhai jis tarah se humko clothes ki jaroorat hoti hai Ladies ki wajah se, usi tarah se male Ghost ko bhi to jaroorat padegi Female ghost ki wajah se, and vice versa.



point....


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2007)

its a style statement. 
Seen Freddy vs Jason ? How stylish a ghost can be..hehehe


----------



## Lucky_star (May 16, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Ghosts want money,they are not ready for a free show





So what do you want? To see them in Mallika Sherawat type micro minis?


----------



## praka123 (May 16, 2007)

^^May be someone date a *ghost* to prove POV.


----------



## pannaguma (May 16, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Lucky_star (May 16, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^May be someone date a *ghost* to prove POV.


Where is Nightmare?


----------



## esumitkumar (May 16, 2007)

> Well I am a Good boy therefor I got the Name  (Just kidding)
> 
> Here is how u can do it too



Thanks Choto


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 16, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Thanks Choto



Welcome


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (May 16, 2007)

superb answer vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2007)

^^ Thank u sir.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 16, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> So what do you want? To see them in Mallika Sherawat type micro minis?



btw wat are these micro minis ?


----------



## Digit_Dragon (May 16, 2007)

Why always white sarees preferred....

And ghosts they show in movies are usually without legs....scary....can't they be beautiful or handsome


----------



## koolbluez (May 16, 2007)

They r also shy, dudes... & a little figure-concious.. esp the ugly ones 
BTW.. I'd luv to see the vampires(vamps ) with Dracula in a more.. uhmm... revealing attire... they look sooo.... tasty


----------



## Lucky_star (May 16, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> btw wat are these micro minis ?


They are smaller than mini skirts


----------



## anandk (May 17, 2007)

Ghosts just want to SCARE us; Not EMBARRASS us !


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 17, 2007)

They wear clothes because you do...

They don't want to make a fool of themself in front of other ghosts...


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

Oh my god...kya zamana agaya hei....log bhoot ko bhi nude dekhna chahte hai...shame 2 u all....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> Ghosts just want to SCARE us; Not EMBARRASS us !


 lol, good one.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 17, 2007)

Clothes are not removed after the death of Human. So ghosts (nothing but human convertion) have clothes. They can't do any physical things of their own!


----------



## Lucky_star (May 17, 2007)

^^^Nice Theory


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2007)

Digit_Dragon said:
			
		

> Why always white sarees preferred...


Maybe they're colour blind.


----------



## amitava82 (May 17, 2007)

I've noticed another point regarding ghosts in movies. Some ghosts cannot touch anything, for example they can walk through anything. they are like vapor with shape. So if that is the case then how could they sit or even walk? if they try to sit (or walk) then they must penetrate the object and drop on ground. Then from ground to underground, then cross the center of the earth to other side of the world. Now once they reached other side, they cannot stand there because again they penetrate the earth n go to other side and same ping-pong continues... So what they show in movie is very illogical..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

^^ Same happens in case of invisible man movies, like gayab or Mr. India. Ye mana that they r invisible and can't be seen but how can their clothes be invisible?  
They wear clothes but still remain invisible. lol


----------



## Lucky_star (May 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Same happens in case of invisible man movies, like gayab or Mr. India. Ye mana that they r invisible and can't be seen but how can their clothes be invisible?
> They wear clothes but still remain invisible. lol



Concept of encpasulation comes here. 

The person alongwith all the other materials attached to him is treated as a single entity. So when the function _Be_invisible_ is called, the person as a whole is taken as a single object and is passed on to the function which makes him all at a time invisible.


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 17, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I've noticed another point regarding ghosts in movies. Some ghosts cannot touch anything, for example they can walk through anything. they are like vapor with shape. So if that is the case then how could they sit or even walk? if they try to sit (or walk) then they must penetrate the object and drop on ground. Then from ground to underground, then cross the center of the earth to other side of the world. Now once they reached other side, they cannot stand there because again they penetrate the earth n go to other side and same ping-pong continues... So what they show in movie is very illogical..




they fall down and again come up. since it is very fast human eyes see no difference. bechare bhoot ko darana bhi padata hai or up down bhi karna padta hai.


----------



## webgenius (May 17, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Concept of encpasulation comes here.
> 
> The person alongwith all the other materials attached to him is treated as a single entity. So when the function _Be_invisible_ is called, the person as a whole is taken as a single object and is passed on to the function which makes him all at a time invisible.


Damn good 1...Probably the best comment here...


----------



## a_medico (May 17, 2007)

The one I met was allergic to the sunlight. Thats why he wore clothes.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2007)

May be this was the reason 

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00011.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00014.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00017.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00020.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00023.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00026.gif

*www.zeeshanq.com/files/ATT00029.gif

Source


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 18, 2007)

ROFL!    

Too good!


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta: Nuditity is not allowed here


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2007)

^^^

this one is a very old, i think we have it posted here many times, but i posted again as was close to the topic 

that little guy is very cute


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 18, 2007)

Ya very cute...


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 18, 2007)

The 2nd last thing in that pic happened to me when I was 2. I remeber it perfectly well. D)
Thats why these days I wear clothes


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> The 2nd last thing in that pic happened to me when I was 2. I remeber it perfectly well. D)
> Thats why these days I wear clothes



Oh man!  Everything safe right?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> The 2nd last thing in that pic happened to me when I was 2. I remeber it perfectly well. D)



Ouch     



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Thats why these days I wear clothes



Yak, i wish that didnt happen, so we would have seen u without cloths





P.S. may this was indid the pics of little Ashwin


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Yak, i wish that didnt happen, so we would have seen u without cloths



Yeah. My father thinks the same   

Don't tell anybody. ...
they are indeed my pictures.... Dunno who posted them on net...
I look cute naa...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2007)

Ashwin said:
			
		

> they are indeed my pictures.... Dunno who posted them on net...



opps u forgot to obtain the copyright  and I have given the source also  Sue Him 



			
				Ashwin said:
			
		

> I look cute naa...



No doubt about it


----------



## satyamy (May 18, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> After all, Ghosts too have to protect their privacy


agreed


----------



## Aberforth (May 18, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> I've noticed another point regarding ghosts in movies. Some ghosts cannot touch anything, for example they can walk through anything. they are like vapor with shape....... So what they show in movie is very illogical..



Agreed, they sort of break Newton's Third Law.



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Same happens in case of invisible man movies, like gayab or Mr. India. Ye mana that they r invisible and can't be seen but how can their clothes be invisible?
> They wear clothes but still remain invisible. lol



It should be like hollow man.


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

Pay 2$ per month to see ghosts naked....lol....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 18, 2007)

Forget Naked, if you can show real Ghost, people wont mind adding few more Zero behiond that fiure


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

ghosts in this forum,are U listening? 
(only <40% of registered users are actually posting in the forum.others are....ghosts? )


----------



## jobenjoseph (May 29, 2007)

personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> *movies.infinitecoolness.com/22/13ghosts11.jpg
> 
> Something that has always puzzled me is this. A soul when it leaves the body, in certain circumstances, stays on the earth plane and becomes a "ghost". Why do the majority of ghost photos/sightings/stories involve ghosts that are clothed, do souls require clothes? *We come into this world naked, why would we come back in our clothes, clothes are physical and don't have souls.*
> 
> I'd be interested in your answers please.


hey the ghosts are being sensible after all there is the moral police har har har


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 30, 2007)

Are bhai ghosts ki bhi koi ijjat hoti hai. Ghost hai koi Mallika Sherawat thode hi na.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 30, 2007)

^^ LOL.

But i think if ghosts exist they don't even have a body form or shape.
They are something like vapour of energy or something.
  Scientifically we have to agree that soul is some kind of energy, when soul leaves the body, it might remain in atomosphare as energy as energy never gets destoyed it just changes form. And when we feel that there is a ghost we are just feeling that energy.
  (Sorry for Bad english. I am trying to improve it.)


----------



## kuku_hbk (Jun 11, 2007)

Now are you a sick little pervert or is it just me?

When you see one for yourself in real life... Ask it

When you see one for yourself in real life... Ask it


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 11, 2007)

^aich!! You read my mind!


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

personifiedgenius said:
			
		

> *movies.infinitecoolness.com/22/13ghosts11.jpg
> 
> Something that has always puzzled me is this. A soul when it leaves the body, in certain circumstances, stays on the earth plane and becomes a "ghost". Why do the majority of ghost photos/sightings/stories involve ghosts that are clothed, do souls require clothes? *We come into this world naked, why would we come back in our clothes, clothes are physical and don't have souls.*
> 
> I'd be interested in your answers please.



this thing also puzzled me from day one.this only implies that our clothes have also their soul


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2009)

funny man.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 15, 2009)

*"Why are ghosts clothed?"*

Don't you know muthalik's father is also a ghost ?


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 15, 2009)

Censor Board will not allow ghosts without clothes on TV


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

Now, now this is an useless bump.
Ek to bakwas thread upar se 2yrs old...


----------



## krates (Mar 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Now, now this is an useless bump.
> Ek to bakwas thread upar se 2yrs old...



sorry dhyaan nahi diya ...


----------

